# %-%-%-20-%-%-% Tage beim Stadler



## LittleDevil16 (23. Oktober 2007)

So auch dieses jahr ist es  wieder soweit !!Es gibt wieder 2 tage an denen der Zweirad Center Stadler 20% auf alles gibt!!! Ausgenommen wie immer Shimano, Campagnolo,Sram und Selle Italia!!! Dieses Jahr am 16 und 21 November!!! In Nürnberg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2007)

dein %-Zeichen klemmt wohl

achja: 20 % auch auf Tiernahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (23. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> dein %-Zeichen klemmt wohl
> 
> achja: 20 % auch auf Tiernahrung?



20% AUF ALLES!

außer auf Tiernahrung


----------



## Didi123 (23. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> .





Chuck Norris bekommt sicher auch bei Stadler auf Tiernahrung 20 %


----------



## Funghi (23. Oktober 2007)

ps: warum eigentlich spammen? Is doch ne nette Info?


----------



## LittleDevil16 (23. Oktober 2007)

Lol für Chuck wird das schnell noch Besorgt!!!!


----------



## LittleDevil16 (23. Oktober 2007)

Kalle kommst aus Braunschweig??


----------



## Funghi (23. Oktober 2007)

hm, du musst raten!!!?


----------



## LittleDevil16 (23. Oktober 2007)

Schöne stadt war ich auch 4 jahre dort!


----------



## Funghi (23. Oktober 2007)

echt? Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (23. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Chuck Norris bekommt sicher auch bei Stadler auf Tiernahrung 20 %



Ja bestimmt...
Und der tippt auch schneller.


----------



## LittleDevil16 (23. Oktober 2007)

Seh schon bist ein lustiger kautz!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2007)

Braunschweig ist richtig.

Ja ist schon nicht schlecht hier. Nur es fehlt ein Stadler


----------



## Funghi (23. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Braunschweig ist richtig.
> 
> Ja ist schon nicht schlecht hier. Nur es fehlt ein Stadler



hm, gibts in Gifhorn nich son LAden?

Oder fahr halt nach Nürnberg, da haste dann auch 20%


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2007)

Funghi schrieb:


> hm, gibts in Gifhorn nich son LAden?
> 
> Oder fahr halt nach Nürnberg, da haste dann auch 20%



Jau hab ich mir auch überlegt. Einen Kumpel besuchen. Aber leider sind die Semesterferien ja gerade vorbei


----------



## barkeepermoe (23. Oktober 2007)

wann sin rabatttage bei stadler regensburg ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (6. November 2007)

Braucht man da wieder so einen Berechtigungsschein? Wenn ja, hat den jemand und kann den evt. jemand hier rein stellen?


----------



## scotix (14. November 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Braucht man da wieder so einen Berechtigungsschein? Wenn ja, hat den jemand und kann den evt. jemand hier rein stellen?



So ganz hab ich das jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden   Muss man sich echt irgendwo so nen Schein besorgen oder bei Stadler arbeiten um an den zwei Tagen die 20% Rabatt zu bekommen? - hier ist noch ein Link dazu: http://www.gewoba.de/c1/ueber-uns/aktuelles/20-prozent-rabatt-bei-zweirad-stadler.html

Auf der Stadler-Homepage find ich davon jedenfalls nix - Vielleicht sollte ich mal vorbeifahren und persönlich nachfragen...


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2007)

@all: Man braucht absolut nichts!!!!! Die 20% bekommt jeder!!!!!!! Nur zwei oder drei Marken sind ausgenommen! (Shimano und noch irgendwas).

*ALSO KEIN SCHEIN ODER SONST WAS NOTWENDIG!!!!!!!*

Bernd


----------



## Ben1000 (14. November 2007)

Jup, schaut tatsächlich so aus. Hab kürzlich mal mit der Hotline telefoniert, die wusste es zwar nur für Regensburg, da braucht man nichts. Wird ja wohl in den anderen Filialen nicht anders sein...


----------



## scotix (14. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @all: Man braucht absolut nichts!!!!! Die 20% bekommt jeder!!!!!!! Nur zwei oder drei Marken sind ausgenommen! (Shimano und noch irgendwas).
> 
> *ALSO KEIN SCHEIN ODER SONST WAS NOTWENDIG!!!!!!!*
> 
> Bernd



Na dann werd ich wohl mal meinen Weihnachts-Wunschzettel checken ob sich nicht das Ein oder Andere beim Stadler findet   Danke für die Info


----------



## Saddamchen (14. November 2007)

Noch ein TIpp für alle:
Am besten morgen hingehen, in Ruhe aussuchen, anzahlen und zurücklegen und am Freitag oder am 21. nur abholen und zahlen. Ist nämlich die Hölle los. Und wenn jemand auf ein Bike aus ist könnte es ja am Freitag schon weg sein. Habe mir einen DT Swiss E2200 Laufradsatz bestellt. Die Teile kommen in zwei Wochen aber Freitag bezahle ich komplett und zieh die 20 %. Geht ohne Probleme. Die geben die Info nur ungern raus.  

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## FO-mega Local (14. November 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Noch ein TIpp für alle:
> Am besten morgen hingehen, in Ruhe aussuchen, anzahlen und zurücklegen und am Freitag oder am 21. nur abholen und zahlen. Ist nämlich die Hölle los. Und wenn jemand auf ein Bike aus ist könnte es ja am Freitag schon weg sein. Habe mir einen DT Swiss E2200 Laufradsatz bestellt. Die Teile kommen in zwei Wochen aber Freitag bezahle ich komplett und zieh die 20 %. Geht ohne Probleme. Die geben die Info nur ungern raus.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd




genau vorher aussuchen und Freitag vormittag hin. Die letzten male wo ich dort war, war die Schlange an beiden Kassen so lange das die Leute bis hinten bei den Helmen noch angestanden sind.


----------



## Riddick (15. November 2007)

Zurücklegen ist keine schlechte Idee, denn letztes Jahr musste ich feststellen, dass manche Artikel an den Rabatt-Tagen "nicht vorhanden" waren.


----------



## Riddick (15. November 2007)

Für alle, die meinen, ohne Berechtigungsnachweis nix zu bekommen, habe ich den aktuellen "Einkaufsschein" nochmal eingescannt.


----------



## Ben1000 (15. November 2007)

Cool, danke. Jetzt kann ja nichts mehr passieren  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. November 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Zurücklegen ist keine schlechte Idee, denn letztes Jahr musste ich feststellen, dass manche Artikel an den Rabatt-Tagen "nicht vorhanden" waren.


Genau!!! Meine Rede. Oft sind die guten Teile oder Bikes an den Aktionstagen schon weg. Aber wie gesagt. Bestellen geht auch man muss nur am 16. oder 21. bezahlen.
Bernd


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. November 2007)

vergesst den stadler, bei pratiker gibt es heute 25% !!!! auf alle Raeder


----------



## Hoppelcar (16. November 2007)

Klasse Sache, da gibts den Northwave Celsius Winterschuhe für 111,- und davon noch 20%  runter ist unschlagbar. Ich habe mir ein Paar gekauft


----------



## AndyStolze (16. November 2007)

Heyho,

also gibt es nächsten Mittwoch in Regensburg auch 20% auf alles? Braucht man nun einen Schein oder nicht?

Ich hab das ganze nur heute mitbekommen, weil ich ein 1  Ersatzteil holen wollte.
Der Laden war rammel voll, ich dachte mir erst: wow, die Weihnachtseinkäufe haben begonnen.
Dann an der Kasse musste ich nur 80 Cent zahlen, die Verkäuferin erklärte mir 20% auf alles!  

Also nächsten Mittwoch wieder ohne Schein?

Viele Dank für die Info's,
Andy


----------



## Wurscht (18. November 2007)

Hat der Stadler eigentlich irgendwelche Garmin-Teile?


----------



## Riddick (20. November 2007)

Ja, müssen aber evtl. erst bestellt werden. Was die haben, findest Du ganz leicht auf deren HP.  Bin mir aber sicher, dass die auch andere Sachen bestellen können.


----------



## Hoeze (20. November 2007)

Sind die 20% bei allen Stadler Geschäften. (Mir gehts jetzt speziell um Straubing)


----------



## norman68 (20. November 2007)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Sind die 20% bei allen Stadler Geschäften. (Mir gehts jetzt speziell um Straubing)



Ruf halt an und frag da nach sollte doch nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## playbike (7. Juli 2008)

Weiß jemand ob`s demnächst mal wieder Prozente beim Stadtler gibt?
Oder erst wieder im November?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaellindner (13. Juli 2008)

> Weiß jemand ob`s demnächst mal wieder Prozente beim Stadtler gibt?
> Oder erst wieder im November?



Gibts immer nur im November
Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndyStolze (2. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand schon Infos an welchen Tagen es dieses Jahr stattfindet?

Danke


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Oktober 2008)

Na wann gibts denn die Prozente? Will auch ein paar haben!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (16. Oktober 2008)

Einer der beiden Tage dürfte wohl unserer gestohlener Feiertag (BuB-Tag) sein.


----------



## orchknurz (18. Oktober 2008)

17.18. und 19.10.08  gibts 10% , also nur noch samstag !


----------



## orchknurz (18. Oktober 2008)

am 16.17. und 18.10.08  gibts 10% , also nur noch heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (18. Oktober 2008)

Aber diese 10% Aktion hat doch nichts mit dem Personalverkauf zu tun, oder?


----------



## Weirdo (2. November 2008)

Gibts schon Infos, an welchen Tagen es heuer die 20% gibt?


----------



## norman68 (2. November 2008)

Am 13.11 und dann eine Woche danach noch mal da weis ich aber das Datum nicht.


----------



## AndyStolze (2. November 2008)

Sagt mal, die Personalverkauf ist ja nicht für das Personal vom Stadler, sondern dieser "Schein" wird an größere Betriebe an den Betriebsrat gegeben, oder?

Kann man auch Sachen bestellen, die die gar nicht da haben? Was ist wenn die nicht an dem Tag da sind?



norman68 schrieb:


> Am 13.11 und dann eine Woche danach noch mal da weis ich aber das Datum nicht.



Woher hast du diese Information? Weil das ist ein Donnerstag, das würde mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig wundern.

Die Woche drauf wäre es dann wohl der 19.11., Buß- und Bettag, hab ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt, also nicht ganz sicher!


----------



## norman68 (2. November 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die Personalverkauf ist ja nicht für das Personal vom Stadler, sondern dieser "Schein" wird an größere Betriebe an den Betriebsrat gegeben, oder?
> 
> Kann man auch Sachen bestellen, die die gar nicht da haben? Was ist wenn die nicht an dem Tag da sind?
> 
> ...




Den Schein hab ich bis jetzt da noch nie gebraucht ging an der Kasse immer automatisch. Wenn du was bestellst hat wohl Pech denn das läuft nur an den zwei Tage. Wegen 13.11. das hat mir ein Bekannter gesagt der bei denen arbeitet. Die Tage waren immer einer unter der Woche und dann einer am Freitag. Schau dir doch mal das Datum von letzten Jahr an.


----------



## orchknurz (3. November 2008)

13.11. ??? 
an diesen tagen ist für jeden 20% angesagt auch ohne schein.außer auf sram-shimano-campa... die dürfen nicht so günstig verkauft werden.


----------



## AndyStolze (3. November 2008)

Ich dachte es gibt nur keinen Rabatt auf Shimano.. auf SRAM schon?


----------



## norman68 (3. November 2008)

Wenn du Glück hast bekommst es auf alles da die es an der Kasse oft nicht merken und automatisch 20% abziehen.
Es wären aber noch mehr Marken wo es die 20% normal nicht geben darf so z.B. auch bei Assos.


----------



## ledandi (5. November 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Kann man auch Sachen bestellen, die die gar nicht da haben? Was ist wenn die nicht an dem Tag da sind?



In den letzten zwei Jahren habe ich fast nur Teile gekauft, die bestellt werden mussten (Lupine, KCNC, etc.). Wichtig ist nur, dass Du an den beiden Aktionstagen bestellst und vor allem auch gleich bezahlst und zwar zu 100%. Du gehst damit in Vorleistung und brauchst dann nur noch das Material beim Eintreffen abholen.

Habe letzte Woche in Fürth angerufen. Dort konnte man mir leider keinen Termin geben, zumal der Laden in Fürth im Januar komplett renoviert werden soll und es daher vielleicht einen Räumungsverkauf geben wird.

Lassen wir uns überraschen, Hauptsache wir verpassen nichts.


----------



## AndyStolze (5. November 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich war am Dienstag beim Stadler und habe an der Infotheke gefragt:

14.11.2008 (Freitag)
19.11.2008 (Mittwoch)

Dies müsste ja für alle gelten... nachgefragt habe ich in Regensburg.


Wegen den Bestellungen habe ich widersprüchliche Aussagen erhalten: Die Kleidungsabteilung sagt NEIN, die Komponentenabtielung JA.

Ich habe denen jetzt mal eine eMail geschrieben, dass ich eine klare Aussage mal dazu bekomme!
Noch haben sie nicht geantwortet leider!

Also viel Spass beim Einkaufen,
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (5. November 2008)

hi also ich hab die aussage aus nürnberg dass am 14 und am 19ten die 20% aktion is.


----------



## ledandi (6. November 2008)

Kam heute per Email.


----------



## siebenacht (8. November 2008)

Gilt dies eigentlich für jeden Artikel.

Auf meine Frage, ob ich auf den Lampenkopf Wilma 17W von Lupine meine 10%-Vereinsrabatt bekomme, würde mir geantwortet, dass sie mir bei der Wilma keinen Rabatt geben können. Aber vielleicht gilt ja für den Personalverkauf etwas anderes.

Gruss 78


----------



## zuspät (8. November 2008)

soviel ich weiß sind shimano und sram teile ausgenommen. aber evtl. kann mal ein stadlermitarbeiter ne aussage machen.


----------



## Ben1000 (8. November 2008)

Laut telefonischer Auskunft auch Chariot, da gibts dann 10%.


----------



## Fury (11. November 2008)

ledandi schrieb:


> Kam heute per Email.



da steht "Shimano- und Campagnolo-Aktions-Artikel" sind ausgeschlossen. Jetzt ist halt die Frage welcher Artikel dieser Hersteller grade in einer "Aktion" ist. Wahrscheinlich im Zweifelsfall alle! 

Oder mindestens die, die ein rotes Preisschild mit der Aufschrift "Angebot" haben...


----------



## norman68 (11. November 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> da steht "Shimano- und Campagnolo-Aktions-Artikel" sind ausgeschlossen. Jetzt ist halt die Frage welcher Artikel dieser Hersteller grade in einer "Aktion" ist. Wahrscheinlich im Zweifelsfall alle!
> 
> Oder mindestens die, die ein rotes Preisschild mit der Aufschrift "Angebot" haben...



Das mit Shimano und Campa müssen sie schreiben da sie Vertragshändler sind und die Ware nicht so viel unter UVP verkaufen dürfen. Assos ist das gleiche doch da leeren sie die aktuelle Ware fast komplett aus den Regale und ein paar Tage später gibt es die dann wieder. Doch sind meist die Leute an der Kasse da etwas überfordert damit und geben auf den Gesamdpreis 20% auch wenn Shimano dabei ist. Ist mir die letzten zwei Jahre so passiert.


----------



## heitzi (11. November 2008)

jetz mal ne blöde frage! gibt`s 20% nur für`s personal oder für alle????


----------



## Riddick (12. November 2008)

Für *alle*. 

Zur Sicherheit druckst Du Dir den von _ledandi_ geposteten "Einkaufsschein" aus, dann bekommst Du die Prozente auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. November 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Jup, schaut tatsächlich so aus. Hab kürzlich mal mit der Hotline telefoniert, die wusste es zwar nur für Regensburg, da braucht man nichts. Wird ja wohl in den anderen Filialen nicht anders sein...



und an welchen Datum ist jetzt in Regensburg "Geiz ist geil" Tag?


----------



## norman68 (14. November 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> und an welchen Datum ist jetzt in Regensburg "Geiz ist geil" Tag?



Les halt einfach mal was auf dem Bild in Post Nr 54 steht.


----------



## Fury (15. November 2008)

war gestern da und muss leider sagen: sehr ausgesucht schon. fast nix mehr interessantes da! naja, vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber beispielsweise die mtb-reifen - von auswahl kann man da nicht sprechen.
bei den rädern hätte man aber schon das eine oder andre schnäppchen machen können..

mich würd interessieren ob jemand auf shimano die prozente bekommen hat. auf nachfrage wurden die prozente für shimano rigoros ausgeschlossen...


----------



## norman68 (15. November 2008)

Was mir gestern auch wieder aufgefallen ist das es kein einziges Paar Winterschuhe gab. Selbst früh um 11 Uhr als ein Bekannter dort welche haben wollte sind dort keine da gewesen. Das selbe ist auch bei Winterbekleitung der Fall nur vereinzelt ist da zu finden gewesen diese Teile sind aber für den Durschnittsbiker zu klein (S) oder zu Groß (XL). Geh mal nächste Woche am Freitag oder Samstag in den Laden und du wirst sehen ws die auf einmal alles an Wintersachen haben.


----------



## Fury (15. November 2008)

dafür waren "plötzlich" neue giro helme da...

ich glaube der 20% abverkauf ist hauptsächlich für ihre bikes bestimmt damit ihre lager wieder leerer werden. und wenn man bei einem 3000 euro bike einfach mal 600 euro sparen kann ist das schon enorm - finde ich.


----------



## barkeepermoe (20. Oktober 2009)

ist der termin für heuer schon wieder bekannt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (20. Oktober 2009)

also in fürth ist schon ne weile 20%-räumungsverkauf. der geht noch bis 24ten.


----------



## norman68 (20. Oktober 2009)

barkeepermoe schrieb:


> ist der termin für heuer schon wieder bekannt?!



Wird wie jedes Jahr immer am Buß und Bettag sein.


----------



## muri (22. Oktober 2009)

ist die aktion bundesweit, also auch in berlin?


----------



## norman68 (22. Oktober 2009)

muri schrieb:


> ist die aktion bundesweit, also auch in berlin?



Frag halt dort einfach mal nach oder wo sollen wir das in Franken herwissen wie es in Berlin ist.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Oktober 2009)

War nicht in Berlin sondern nur in Fürth, Räumungsverkauf wg. Umbau


----------



## Weirdo (28. Oktober 2009)

In Regensburg bekam ich von einem Verkäufer die Auskunft, daß die 20%-Aktion heuer am 18. November ist.


----------



## norman68 (28. Oktober 2009)

Weirdo schrieb:


> In Regensburg bekam ich von einem Verkäufer die Auskunft, daß die 20%-Aktion heuer am 18. November ist.



und was ist am 18.11.? Buß und Bettag oder. Ist doch jedes Jahr so.


----------



## Flo82 (29. Oktober 2009)

das mit dem Zurücklegen lassen weiter vorn is ne gute Idee.

Oft haben solche Läden (auch Saturn etc.) bei so tollen 20% Aktionen einfach die guten teuren Sachen aus den Regalen genommen.
Hab auch schon mal bei soner Aktion nach etwas gefragt und die haben mir die Auskunft gegeben, das gäbe es nicht mehr. Ein Tag nach der Rabattaktion gabs plötzlich wieder Unmengen von der besagten Ware.

Ein Kollege hat auch schon was beim Saturn im Hinterzimmer gesehen während soner Rabattaktion und konnte es nicht kaufen.


----------



## siebenacht (9. November 2009)

Also in Berlin ist nach Auskunft eines netten Stadler-Verkäufers am 13. und 18. November 2009 die 20%-Aktion.

Kann jemand diesen 20%-Aktionsberechtigungsschein hier reinstellen?
Vielen Dank
Gruss 78


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. November 2009)

Den braucht man nicht. Bisher ging es immer ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (9. November 2009)

Einen Berechtigungsschein hat man bisher nicht gebraucht, ich stelle aber trotzdem mal Einen rein 

In Fürth/Stadeln ist aber wohl geschlossen:



> ( Achtung!  Bitte beachten Sie das unser Geschäft in Fürth derzeit wegen Umbau geschlossen ist)


----------



## siebenacht (10. November 2009)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Einen Berechtigungsschein hat man bisher nicht gebraucht, ich stelle aber trotzdem mal Einen rein
> 
> In Fürth/Stadeln ist aber wohl geschlossen:




Vielen Dank!

Gruss 78


----------



## Eispickel (13. November 2009)

Vielen Dank auch von mir ...


----------



## Tom:-) (2. November 2010)

wieder lautet die frage: wird es das 20% feature 2010 geben und wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. November 2010)

Soweit ich im Forum gelesen habe müsste es am 12.11(Freitag) + 17.11(Mittwoch) sein in vielen Standorten in Deutschland, evtl auch in NGB+Fürth


----------



## Tom:-) (2. November 2010)

danke marcus.


----------



## andikue (6. November 2010)

sind die zwei Tage jetzt sicher???


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. November 2010)

Ja, ich habe gestern die obligatorischen Brechtigungsscheine in der Arbeit bekommen


----------



## 0815p (6. November 2010)

aber die 20% bekommt man auch ohne diesen schein oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (6. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber die 20% bekommt man auch ohne diesen schein oder???



keine ahnung wie die offizielle ansage ist... also bei mir wollten sie ihn vorletztes jahr nicht sehen. sagen hat gereicht.


----------



## andikue (6. November 2010)

wie wärs mit einscannen und hochladen bei mtb-news???

ich weiß noch vom letzten Jahr - da ist er bei uns auch im E-Mailverteiler gewesen der Stadler Rabatt-Bon.

Ein Schwarz-Weiß-Ausdruck genügt.


----------



## Tom:-) (6. November 2010)

ich hatte noch nie so einen schein. den rabatt gibt's für alle kunden - mit oder ohne lappen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. November 2010)

Hier mal der Berechtigungsschein


----------



## andikue (9. November 2010)

thx


----------



## siebenacht (10. November 2010)

@ Cube.Team.Biker

Danke aus Berlin
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. November 2010)

Hallo

also diese Karte braucht man definitiv beim Einkauf nicht, ich habe mich heute nochmal beim Personal vom Stadler informiert.


----------



## Cattie (19. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit 2011 aus? Stimmt Anfang Februar?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (20. Januar 2011)

Nein, ist immer im November. Bisher jedenfalls.


----------



## sancho679 (22. September 2011)

Kennt jemand schon die genauen Termine für dieses Jahr?
Gilt das an diesen Tagen eigentlich in allen Stadler Filialen?
Und wie sieht es Rädern aus, die nicht vorrätig sind? Geben die auf Bestellungen auch den Rabatt? 
Gruß,
sancho679


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2011)

Der genau Termin interessiert mich auch. Will endlich eine neue Federgabel haben


----------



## Tom:-) (23. September 2011)

sancho679 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand schon die genauen Termine für dieses Jahr?
> Gilt das an diesen Tagen eigentlich in allen Stadler Filialen?
> Und wie sieht es Rädern aus, die nicht vorrätig sind? Geben die auf Bestellungen auch den Rabatt?
> Gruß,
> sancho679



auf bestellungen gab es in der vergangenheit auch rabatt, man muss aber die rechnung sofort bezahlen.


----------



## sancho679 (23. September 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r deine Antwort Tom.

Sofort bezahlen wÃ¤re ok, wenn man an diesen Tagen dann ein neues 2012er Modell mit 1000â¬ Listenpreis fÃ¼r 800â¬ bekÃ¤me.

Ist die Aktion denn bisher immer Mitte November gewesen? In der Filiale in FÃ¼rth gab es ja erst 10% wegen dem verkaufsoffenem Sonntag...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. September 2011)

Die 10% gab es auch in Nürnberg und ja, die beiden Tage waren die letzten Jahre immer Mitte November (Freitag und Mittwoch der Folgewoche).


----------



## jobeagle (9. November 2011)

Am 16.11.2011 (Mittwoch) und 25.11.2011 (Freitag) ist wieder Stadler Personalverkauf mit der 20% Aktion!


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Meine neue Federgabel habe ich schon gekauft. Aber mal schauen was ich sonst noch so brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedlimit (19. August 2012)

Servus.
Ist schon bekannt wann Stadler heuer wieder die 20% Aktion hat?

Danke schonmal 
Grüße Armin


----------



## norman68 (19. August 2012)

Du hast den Thread mal durchgelesen und kommst von selber nicht drauf wann diese 20% Tage jedes Jahr waren? Versuch doch mal selber drauf zu Kommen. Ich Wette das ist nicht mal so schwer. Ein Tipp schau dir mal im Kalender immer die Tage an wann diese bis jetzt immer gewesen sind.


----------



## Speedlimit (19. August 2012)

Danke Norman68
Du wettest anscheinend recht gerne.
Statt das du eine normale Antwort gibst kommt nur blubb.
Ich seh selber das es Mitte November war.


----------



## norman68 (19. August 2012)

Speedlimit schrieb:


> ..
> Statt das du eine normale Antwort gibst kommt nur blubb.
> Ich seh selber das es Mitte November war.




Was erwartest du denn? Der Termin steht hier meist sobald er bekannt wird. Wie man aber selber recht schnell Erkennen kann ist es immer um den Buß- und Bettag. Wie immer in den letzten 5 Jahren. Also schau in deinen Kalender wann er diese Jahr ist und hab noch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Tempolocke (9. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand eine Info wann 2012 wieder Stadler Personalkauf in Hannover ist?
Und braucht mann dazu ein Beleg/Fax wie 2011?
Und wenn ja hat einer das ding und kann das hier reinstellen?

Mist schon wieder drei aus einer Frage geworden 

Rainer

Zahlungswillung für einen neuen Crosser ninus 20 %


----------



## Smilycrosser (25. Oktober 2012)

Die 20% gibt es am 16. und 21. November!! in allen Stadler Häusern....


----------



## mogu1011 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier der 2012er Flyer


----------



## prince67 (27. Oktober 2012)

Was heißt da jetzt: "Persönlicher Berechtigungschein"?
Ist das jetzt eine Verschärfung gegenüber den letzten Jahren, wo ja jeder der Inet auch hat eine Berechitgungschein hatte? Oft haben sie nichtmal den verlangt. 
Ich interpretiere "persönlich" so, dass auf dem Schein mein Name stehen muss.


----------



## suoixon (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man sich den Schein aus Post 101 ansieht, erkennt man, dass er identisch zu dem hier ist!

Erst mal riesen Dank dafür mogu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogu1011 (27. Oktober 2012)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Schein aus Post 101 ansieht, erkennt man, dass er identisch zu dem hier ist!
> 
> Erst mal riesen Dank dafür mogu!




Kein Problem


----------



## Crop Circle (10. November 2012)

Benötigt man nun diesen Brechtigungsschein? Wenn ja, reicht es das Bild auszudrucken oder muss es eine Originalschein sein?


----------



## Smilycrosser (10. November 2012)

die letzten jahre hat es immer auch irgend ein Ausdruck getan. aber meistens bekommst du auch vor Ort noch so nen schein!!


----------



## norman68 (10. November 2012)

Ich hatte in weder in Nürnberg noch in Fürth je so einen Zettel an den Tagen vorzeigen müssen. Es wurden an der Kasse automatisch die Prozente abgezogen. Eins sollte man aber an den beiden Tagen mit bringen wenn man da rein geht. Nämlich viel Zeit denn der Laden ist meist proben voll.


----------



## jobeagle (10. November 2012)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ich hatte in weder in Nürnberg noch in Fürth je so einen Zettel an den Tagen vorzeigen müssen. Es wurden an der Kasse automatisch die Prozente abgezogen. Eins sollte man aber an den beiden Tagen mit bringen wenn man da rein geht. Nämlich viel Zeit denn der Laden ist meist proben voll.



Ganz genau meine Erfahrung


----------



## chris84 (10. November 2012)

norman68 schrieb:


> Nämlich viel Zeit denn der Laden ist meist proben voll.



kommt auf die Uhrzeit an... zur typischen Feierabendzeit ist das korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. November 2012)

Ich bin am Freitag ab ca. 14 Uhr vor Ort


----------

